# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  X1 Mina, robotic exoskeleton, Florida Institute for Human & Machine Cognition (IHMC), Pensacola, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Florida Institute for Human & Machine Cognition (IHMC)

Home Page - robots.ihmc.us/x1-mina-exoskeleton

----------


## Airicist

NASA and IHMC Develop Robotic Exoskeleton for Space and Possible Use on Earth 

David E. Steitz
Headquarters, Washington 
Dan Huot
Johnson Space Center, Houston

October 11, 2012

----------


## Airicist

IHMC NASA X1A Goldie 

Published on Aug 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

140226 Hopper 

Published on Sep 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Grasshopper Exercise Exoskeleton 

Published on Sep 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

IHMC NASA JSC X1 Exoskeleton Powered with UT-SEA Ankles 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The Human Centered Robotics laboratory at UT Austin has collaborated with IHMC and NASA to integrate the high performance UT-SEA actuator in the X1 Exoskeleton assistive exoskeleton. The high power to weight ratio of the UT-SEA actuator provides a practical lightweight solution for wearable exoskeletons while fulfilling the demands on delivering high torques needed for walking assistance and rehabilitation.

----------


## Airicist

IHMC's Robots in Pensacola's Mardi Gras Parade

Published on Feb 9, 2016




> Pensacola Grand Mardi Gras Parade on Saturday, February 6, 2016 with IHMC's Atlas, Running Man, as the Grand Marshal and tBot, FastRunner, X1 exoskeleton, and M2V2 joining in too.

----------

